# Riders in Germany



## 7894yr99 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey all, i am looking for bikers in germany as to be honest im finding it hard to find any serious riders, i ride anything so thats no problem!

to be honest anyone over here that wants to ride i would love to meet up with, i know this sounds like a love ad in the back of a newspaper but dont be affraid... i dont bite  haha

anyways anyone who is coming over here on a trip or lives here and fancies a ride hit me up!

Dan


----------



## Mountainbikeer (Nov 25, 2010)

how long time will you spent for this trip?


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

We ride year round on all types of rides at all different riding levels!!!

Check us out:

http://www.kmccycling.com/


----------



## bewg10 (Sep 4, 2006)

I am located in Ansbach, Germany and am really excited about doing some more snow riding, that is when I bet my new bibs and shoe covers, which should be here in a couple of days at the most. I am a semi serious rider, so hit me up if interested. 
[email protected]


----------



## Hardtail87 (Feb 6, 2011)

I just PCS'd to Schweinfurt, Germany and I'm looking forpeople and/or groups to ride MTB with. Been finding some sick places to go to. Would like to have someone to ride with.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Check with ODR, they should be able to point you in the right direction. I know we're a little bit a drive from you but we do have some folks who have lived in your area... check us out at:

http://www.kmccycling.com/

Schweinfurt is close to Grafenwoehr, Hohenfels, Ansbach and Bamberg where the USAREUR MTB series is scheduled to be held...


----------



## hanek082 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hardtail87 said:


> I just PCS'd to Schweinfurt, Germany and I'm looking forpeople and/or groups to ride MTB with. Been finding some sick places to go to. Would like to have someone to ride with.


I am moving to Wurzburg this summer and looking for some local riders.. Both road and Mtb.. So if you have any good trails to recommend in the area let me know! I think its only about 40 min by car from where you are located..

How is the riding in the area by the way? Never had my bike with me on my visits so far but took a weekend down in the alps and rounds some great xc riding


----------



## Hardtail87 (Feb 6, 2011)

I haven't been able to ride yet cause of all the inprocessing. Not to mention them putting me on CQ shifts on the weekends since I'm new to the unit. Not cool at all. We have a 4 day weekend and im only on shift one day so I'm making it priority to go riding this weekend. There are great trails everywhere just I haven't been able to experience any of them yet. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Hardtail87 (Feb 6, 2011)

zenkem said:


> Check with ODR, they should be able to point you in the right direction. I know we're a little bit a drive from you but we do have some folks who have lived in your area... check us out at:
> 
> http://www.kmccycling.com/
> 
> Schweinfurt is close to Grafenwoehr, Hohenfels, Ansbach and Bamberg where the USAREUR MTB series is scheduled to be held...


Had I known about the series I would have not signed a dwell time wavier for my next deployment in this summer. I could have raced until Nov when my dwell time was up :madman:


----------



## Rubicon73 (Feb 10, 2009)

I stationed in Schweinfurt as well with 9E. The trails up by Schiesshaus are fun but much better trails are over by the Sylvana. Some awesome singletrack in the area!


----------



## Hardtail87 (Feb 6, 2011)

Rubicon I'm with 1/77 FA on Ledward where are you at? We need to get together. I don't know if your have any other riders with you here in Schweinfurt but deff if you don't we can motivate each other to train properly... Send me a message with your # an I'll get in contact with you. Ride safe ...


----------



## kermit56780 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey, im living in ostfildern & im from the uk, im an serious all rounder having done an couple of grand trophee events im no stranger to pain infact i can't live without it.

If your looking to push yourself to the max & beyond with an smile look no furthur


----------



## bewg10 (Sep 4, 2006)

Good to hear, though u may be a bit more advanced than i was looking for. How far are u from Ansbach exactly?


----------



## kermit56780 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hallo, ostfildern is 164km from ansbach making regular training, conditioning runs difficult to impossible. i am however looking for an buddy strong enough to push me on the road with atleast 75% of the route (110-190km) around 27mph (+36mph flat spikes) with atleast 3000mtr min (accent/decent), i reflect this on mountainbiking/cyclocross desireable.


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 11, 2010)

Great Thread...I'll be arriving in Landstuhl in July....I lik the kmccycling website....


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

majorbanjo said:


> Great Thread...I'll be arriving in Landstuhl in July....I lik the kmccycling website....


Look forward to riding with yah... :thumbsup:


----------



## grantler (Feb 7, 2007)

perhaps you might want to check out the german counterpart of mtbr

http://www.mtb-news.de


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 11, 2010)

Before I leave the states for Germany is there anything bike specific I should bring that would be easier to get here.....?

I've got a road bike and mountain bike I'll be bringing.....


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

You can get anything you need right here or through the mail. If I were to do it again I would have brought a good maintenance stand...they just want to much to ship them and the prices are a little high on the economy...just my 2€...


----------



## grantler (Feb 7, 2007)

majorbanjo said:


> Before I leave the states for Germany is there anything bike specific I should bring that would be easier to get here.....?
> 
> I've got a road bike and mountain bike I'll be bringing.....


Oh yes, you should get a Mojo HD, which I can buy from you, frame is just too expensive here. 

Other than that, you can get everything here, too.

http://www.bike-components.de/ and http://www.hibike.de/
are good online shops and shipping from crc is free to Germany and no taxes of course.


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 11, 2010)

zenkem said:


> You can get anything you need right here or through the mail. If I were to do it again I would have brought a good maintenance stand...they just want to much to ship them and the prices are a little high on the economy...just my 2€...


Good to know; I just bought a park pcs-10 repair stand back a few months ago...thanks...


----------



## grejji (Apr 25, 2010)

Just FYI. I think right now USPS is your best bet if you need to ship something over from the US. I need to get a few things shipped over here so I priced it out with the big names DHL, Fedex, UPS and USPS. I was surprised to see that USPS blows the others away price-wise.

I could ship a 12 x 12 x 18 box that weighs 15lbs for about $70 which is about $100 cheaper than the other guys. Checking more bags would probably be more economical, but if you forget something, I think this is a decent way to go.

On a side note, I'll be getting my XC and DH gear soon (but no bike), so if you guys do any riding near places that rent bikes, I might be down for a weekend ride. (sounds like some of you are hardcore calorie counting, heart-rate monitoring xc racing enthusiasts. I probably wouldn't want to slow you guys down. I can't hang with racers. I'm just looking for some adrenaline and exercise :thumbsup: )


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

I just paid $48 to have 29er frame sent over with USPS. Pretty good, concidering the alternatives...


----------



## majorbanjo (Dec 11, 2010)

I just picked up a Trek Fuel Ex 5 from my local bike shop......not a lot of Trek love on this board....but test rode it and loved it.....Uncle Sam will be shipping it over for me at no cost....


----------



## grejji (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey all. I'm heading to Belgium to ride at filthy trails this weekend. Its a FR/DH park with no lift. It does have some cool features, though. www.filthytrails.be I have no bike or lid or pads. Just shoes, shorts and gloves right now. I'll rent a bike, a lid and pads when I'm there.

Anyway as of now, I'm flyin' solo for saturday and/or sunday. Just wanted to see if anyone would be interested in coming out! Shoot me a PM of you'd like to meet up!


----------



## KTroopa (Sep 6, 2008)

*Berlin / Potsdam checking in*

My wife & I live in Potsdam and ride both Trail & DH; there are a couple of good local spots here, even if the highest points top out at 115 meters. It is a 2-3 hour train ride to arrive in the Harz mountains to the west, where the Thale downhill run, Hahnenklee bikepark and others lie. We're also going to be riding Winterberg once or twice this summer. If anyone is around our vicinity and is interested in meeting up for a ride, let me know.

Cheers


----------



## jaystekan (Sep 11, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but I will be heading to Bamberg for the next 3 years. Do you meet nearby for rides?


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

jaystekan said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I will be heading to Bamberg for the next 3 years. Do you meet nearby for rides?


Are you US mil? If so USAFE mtb race series has held a race in Bamberg. Check out the outdoor rec and they could hook you up with info.


----------



## Jack Jack (Sep 7, 2011)

*Schweinfurt trail*

anyone know where is the xc trail in Schweinfurt? I will be staying in mercure hotel


----------



## warneraz (Apr 7, 2016)

*Grunewald in Berlin*

I will be in Berlin for a few days this week and I am interested in a ride in or around Grunewald. Does anyone know if there is a shop that rents MTBs that are at least a little bit trail worthy?


----------



## sanadaracing (Dec 1, 2011)

*Any interesting bike shop in Berlin?*

Hi, I will be visiting Berlin on business next week.
Is there any interesting bike shop to visit there? I want to shop for some European made parts and accessories that are of good quality but not so popular outside of Europe.


----------

